# IABCA



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Anyone familiar with the IABCA and the Int'l CH titles?

International All Breed Canine Association


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote: Anyone familiar with the IABCA and the Int'l CH titles?


I have finished several International champions with this group. They come to St. Louis twice a year. But all of the dogs were also AKC champions before they were shown at the IABCA shows.


----------

